# Who all owns/uses a New Braunfels Bandera?  I'm looking for any tips/advice. please



## daddyzaring (Aug 5, 2010)

I am picking up a Braunfels Bandera today, and was hoping to get some tips and/or advice from other owners.

Thank you,

Jeff Z

It's one that looks like this.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 5, 2010)

Look here for help

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=Braunfels+Bandera

Congrats on the new smoker


----------



## fishwrestler (Aug 5, 2010)

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Bandera/

Check this site out


----------



## cwalk (Aug 5, 2010)

I have that exact smoker and love it. There are modifications that must be done like a fire basket and a baffle between fire box and smoke chamber. Good score


----------

